# Balkan Pharma



## ject

Hello guys I'm new to the forum. I'm from central america, I was curious to know if any of you guys have ever tried balkan pharmaceuticals? If so how was your experience? I bought some test prop, anavar and masteron from balkan pharma and I'm looking for some honest reviews on this source.  

Any comment will be appreciated 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## deejeff442

I have been on balkan dbol for 4 weeks now. I have gained a lot of strength and very vascular. I can see veins especially in my forearms I never knew I had. I am not retaining much water from it at all.so I would use it again.by the way I only take 25mg 2 hours before I train.


----------



## nightster

Shameless plug, or is this place gtg?   1 post and done about a lab  make me think its a plug for them.....


----------



## shenky

Balkan is shit. Throw it away. Stay away from naps. 

Not first hand experience, so tifwiw


----------



## deejeff442

How do you explain the strength gains and serious veins popping then? I tasted the dbol and its bitter bad like its supposed to be.now sure it might be underdosed but I dont know for sure.only doing 25mg


----------



## deejeff442

By the way since I got this naps order I found a local source with legit gear.cost is double of naps but as people here say naps is underdosed.plus buying local is safer and for sure to get it.but I didnt have a source before so had to get it from somewhere.actually pretty happy with the results so far with the gp test and balkin dbol


----------



## TheExperiment

Balkan pharma is definitely hit or miss. I would recommend to stay away if you can use another source.


----------



## shenky

deejeff442 said:


> How do you explain the strength gains and serious veins popping then? I tasted the dbol and its bitter bad like its supposed to be.now sure it might be underdosed but I dont know for sure.only doing 25mg



There was a relatively recent study where a bunch of powerlifters were given sugar pills and told they had been given a fast acting oral steroid. Every one of the PL'ers were dropping PR's as if they HAD been on gear. When they were told it was a placebo, their PR's fell off. The mind is a powerful, powerful thing. 

Also, a little bit of vascularity isn't necessarily indicative of dianabol.

With that said, maybe it is real. I don't know, but even at 25mg / day, you should be retaining water. All I know is I'd never trust naps for anything other than PCT meds and on cycle support, and I'd still be hard pressed to give them my money. I've never tried balkan, but I've tried GP and it was hit or miss.


----------



## deejeff442

Honestly this is my 1st cycle .maybe I am retaining water? I dont know what it would be like.i am not ripped lean just not bloated.i know your mind will play tricks.like buying supplements then go to the gym thinking the stuff is aas from gnc and workouts seem to go better.i have been training for 25 yrs and never had strength increases and veins popping like this.so who knows either way I am kickin ass in the gym .


----------



## anewguy

deejeff442 said:


> By the way since I got this naps order I found a local source with legit gear.cost is double of naps but as people here say naps is underdosed.plus buying local is safer and for sure to get it.but I didnt have a source before so had to get it from somewhere.actually pretty happy with the results so far with the gp test and balkin dbol



I see how buying local could seem safer for a lot of folks. To me, it would be as risky or more risky. Not to mention the amount of hands it may have passed through.


----------



## deejeff442

I now have a friend with a legit source.but he is a 4 hour drive.come fall I will make the trip to pick it up.no way would I want him to mail it.less risk the better. Plus buying over seas takes a month thats if customs dont get it


----------



## regular




----------



## DocDePanda187123

regular said:


>



Is that your sexy finger in the pic Regs?


----------



## regular

Docd187123 said:


> Is that your sexy finger in the pic Regs?



Nah, I'd never buy from them. 

Every Balkan thread needs a Balkan Fly pic though.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

regular said:


> Nah, I'd never buy from them.
> 
> Every Balkan thread needs a Balkan Fly pic though.



I agree. How that passed any sort of inspection is beyond me.....oh yea, it probably never gets looked at lol


----------



## regular

Docd187123 said:


> I agree. How that passed any sort of inspection is beyond me.....oh yea, it probably never gets looked at lol


 
That fly is pharmaceutical grade. He's also jacked.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

regular said:


> That fly is pharmaceutical grade. He's also jacked.



That fly is gonna roid rage on other flies and probably be the first to bench 200 hahah


----------



## Lt. Aldo Raine

Oh Shit! The intramuscular mosquito is back. Balkan meant to do that. The mosquito injects you and gets you jacked.


----------



## ject

Well in my experience so far great gains like i said before im on test prop, var and masteron. Strength has gone up but not that much as with trembolone. But overall i can say its been good so far. Maybe i got a good package dont know if it was luck.


----------



## benning78

Balkan Pharmacy has good and legit gear. From experience I have used their test cyp and blood works done provin it is working . I have d bol From.them.as well But haven't used it yet... Give it a try soon... Ther is a lot of shit talkers here  who have never used their gear and they say it does not work.Just bunch of momos.


----------



## Tx045

Worst pip I've ever had w Balkan. Normally the shit doesn't bother me but that shit was on another level


----------



## Pumpd

heard Balkan is usually hit or miss.. not something i wanna find out..


----------



## automatondan

benning78 said:


> I got gear from them.couple of weeks ago and is legit..Better the  my f prescription test cyp.
> Run it.





PillarofBalance said:


> This makes no sense.



I like how he says he got his order a couple weeks ago but he is already 100% sure that the test cyp is legit... it hasnt even kicked in yet...


----------



## Mjgarver74

I order from Balkan Pharmaceuticals and they are without a doubt the best. I'm from America and I always received my gear within 3 weeks, my last order I actually got the first half in 8 days. And the gear is what it says it is. Don't have one negative thing to say bout them.


----------



## Jin

Mjgarver74 said:


> I order from Balkan Pharmaceuticals and they are without a doubt the best. I'm from America and I always received my gear within 3 weeks, my last order I actually got the first half in 8 days. And the gear is what it says it is. Don't have one negative thing to say bout them.



You joined this site to throw in your .02 cents on a source on a post that is over a year and a half old?

sorry, we don’t take recommendations from losers.

welcome to the board, Jerky.


----------



## gymrat827

Mjgarver74 said:


> I order from Balkan Pharmaceuticals and they are without a doubt the best. I'm from America and I always received my gear within 3 weeks, my last order I actually got the first half in 8 days. And the gear is what it says it is. Don't have one negative thing to say bout them.





Jin said:


> You joined this site to throw in your .02 cents on a source on a post that is over a year and a half old?
> 
> sorry, we don’t take recommendations from losers.
> 
> welcome to the board, Jerky.




if this wasnt the uncensored portion of the site you would be gone.


----------



## adnansanat

I still prefer SP labs, aka sister of Balkan over Balkan tho. Pharm grade vials from Moldova.

anaboliclabtest.com

Never fails a lab test before


----------



## geogroup

adnansanat said:


> I still prefer SP labs, aka sister of Balkan over Balkan tho. Pharm grade vials from Moldova.
> 
> anaboliclabtest.com
> 
> Never fails a lab test before



I don't have enough posts to post a link. If the guy I quoted above is sourcing by pm or hiding out someplace here he is a source that was caught sending counterfeits to customers and worse threatened one of the guys he stole from with turning his info over to the FBI in hopes of keeping him quiet. 
You can google his handle and it will take you to his thread at meso where the conversation is posted where the threat happens.


----------



## BESTGEAR

Balkan Pharmaceuticals is pharma grade company with real address and real factory. Who think it is "another one UGl", you guys are really wrong..


----------



## BESTGEAR

Want to post some videos from factory, but even that i can not to do without 25 posts)))
So will do it later...


----------



## BESTGEAR




----------



## BESTGEAR

Straight30weight said:


> You ****s see the date on this thread?


a) It was in top in this section
b) Last post in this thread was 3 days ago
c) If this thread would be not able to post here, it would be closed
d) In your opinion if thread have 100.000 posts and last post was 1 day ago, but thread was created 10 years ago, no one do not must write there?
Some problems with my posts?


----------



## Straight30weight

BESTGEAR said:


> a) It was in top in this section
> b) Last post in this thread was 3 days ago
> c) If this thread would be not able to post here, it would be closed
> d) In your opinion if thread have 100.000 posts and last post was 1 day ago, but thread was created 10 years ago, no one do not must write there?
> Some problems with my posts?


You didn’t see the word “****s” as in plural?

But yeah, I see problems with your posts. You’re clearly here to get your post count up and attempt to sell some “best gear”. To which I say, **** off.


----------



## Boogieman

Straight30weight said:


> You didn’t see the word “****s” as in plural?
> 
> But yeah, I see problems with your posts. You’re clearly here to get your post count up and attempt to sell some “best gear”. To which I say, **** off.



Feel free to use the neg rep option guys! Everyone knows what this guy is about!!!


----------



## HGHEURO.COM

Balkan Pharmaceuticals has not only steroids but also other drugs that have quality certificates


----------



## BuffDude

Any idea if and where BP is available in Europe?


----------



## Pacarosandwich

Does anyone know of a good source to use? Or a thread on the site with g2g sources?


----------



## geogroup

Pacarosandwich said:


> Does anyone know of a good source to use? Or a thread on the site with g2g sources?


This question thrown out in the open will definitely get your inbox humming. Your problem is your desperation is palpable.....like chum in the water. What recourse do you have when the guy you send your money too disappears without a trace(your $$, too)? Or you maybe get something in the mail but it was packaged poorly and half the vials are broken? The answer, unfortunately, is none whatsoever. This isn't a source board. You have any kind of issue you can't contact staff for help. You can't post in the sources thread because chances are they won't have any presence here at all.
The truth of the matter, and its a good thing for guys in your situation, there hasn't been a better time for a guy new to the Community to purchase gear. With all the testing that have taken place over the last few years there is more decent gear that is dosed at label claims than at any other time in recent memory.
What that means is that sources are competing for your money. Go to source board. Do your research and take a shot. Another positive thing is that all this good gear is priced lower than at any other time. Just before ORD kicked off prices were low like they are now. A guy could log on for the first time and get a 10ml vial of Testosterone E dosed @250 or 300mg/ml for $25 or $30. We're seeing that again as I type.


----------



## MrInsensitive

ject said:


> Hello guys I'm new to the forum. I'm from central america, I was curious to know if any of you guys have ever tried balkan pharmaceuticals? If so how was your experience? I bought some test prop, anavar and masteron from balkan pharma and I'm looking for some honest reviews on this source.
> 
> 
> Any comment will be appreciated
> 
> Thanks in advance.



if it’s real Balkan, you won’t find better. It’s expensive AF but it’s def top shelf. Hands down. Check the products on their authenticate website. Make sure what you have was made by them. There’s a lot of knock offs. But don’t fret, if they made it, you will NOT be disappointed.


----------



## Roderick67

Pacarosandwich said:


> Does anyone know of a good source to use? Or a thread on the site with g2g sources?


U ever get one?


----------

